# Pocket Revision or Debridement??



## claseter (Dec 31, 2008)

One of my physicians had a case where he opened the AICD pocket and removed the generator.  He then performed extensive debridement on the pocket (MRSA infection).  He did not make another pocket, nor did he reinsert or replace the generator.  From a coding standpoint, I'm not sure whether to code this as a debridement or a pocket revision.  It doesn't seem seem to qualify as a pocket revision.  Any opinions?


----------

